# Streak-Freaks!!



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

they look good buddy..never took you for a STREAKER though..lol:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Hope everyone enjoys the pics.

Please feel free to send me a PM, or email.

WWW.ProLineBowStrings.com

[email protected] is my email

here is our link to our thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=782477


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Proline, those look awesome man...I see you got my old X-Force all hooked up for Grey Squirrel, man it looks good....


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Proline, those look awesome man...I see you got my old X-Force all hooked up for Grey Squirrel, man it looks good....


Yeah, he hooked that X up for me and it's slingin' some speed too...........306FPS 27" draw and set on 64#,,,,,,,
I'm extremely happy with it!


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

Joe sure makes an awsome set of string and cables! :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*



J-Daddy said:


> Proline, those look awesome man...I see you got my old X-Force all hooked up for Grey Squirrel, man it looks good....


Thanks J-Daddy, appreciate it


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good as always joe


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks!
Just wanted to make sure everyone knows about them, as they have taken off crazy good for us!
Just want to hear what everyone thinks of them too:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

grey squirrel said:


> Yeah, he hooked that X up for me and it's slingin' some speed too...........306FPS 27" draw and set on 64#,,,,,,,
> I'm extremely happy with it!


I knew you'd like that bow when I sent it to you...It's fast and a good shooter. I went slower this time around, now I'm shooting a Hoyt 737, she's not blazing fast but she's a tac driver.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Bump for streak freaks!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

If there are any samples that anyone is wanting to see, then post up. I'll try to get them made up. 
Being a new line, sure those teasers are not enough for some 

I have a few samples already made up for some... They will be posted today.

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Major-white
Minor-blue

















Major-Silver
Minor-Speck.Flo.Green


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Per Request:
Major-Black
Minor-Bronze

Major-Speck.Silver
Minor-Speck.Red
























Enjoy


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Streak Freaks need a Bump


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT for some great looking strings!


SCFox


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

sat morning bump


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, I really like those major/minor strings. Pretty KOOELL!!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are SWEET! The next set You build for Me, might have to be the Freaks!


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

freaky


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you use more strands for an 80# bow than a 70#? I have some streak freaks I got from you and when I ordered them I was planing on getting a 70# but ended up getting an 80# and wanted to know if they would work before I put them on the bow.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Wolfey said:


> Do you use more strands for an 80# bow than a 70#? I have some streak freaks I got from you and when I ordered them I was planing on getting a 70# but ended up getting an 80# and wanted to know if they would work before I put them on the bow.


pretty sure they will work! bow strings will actually hold up to alot more tension than they actually see on a bow. I think they will hold like 5 times more tension than they see on a bow! somebody correct me if im wrong please!!!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Joe

you didnt post pix of my sick A strings :dontknow:

Major: Black
Minor outline: metallic Bronze
Minor red

they look

AWESOME


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

*ProLine* said:


>


I have the same strings on my alphamax


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Those are some sharp looking strings!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

joe,

you shouldve seen the guys face at the pro shop when he saw them strings :mg:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

This has not been up in awhile... 
Keep it in everyones eyes!!!!! 

STREAK-Freaks!


----------



## Jr. G Nockman (Mar 1, 2010)

So I guess thats 4-6 stands of 1 color and 16-18 of another of 452?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Joe did you ever do a combo of=
Major= Flame
Minor=Black
Breathn has got to build some new strings for my Athens pretty soon and I had thought about that combo or just solid Flame.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

:bump2:


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

:bump2:


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

up we go for streak freaks


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

_*Streak-Freaks, Only by ProLine BowStrings 

Order Your Streak-Freaks by ProLine BowStrings through,

www.ProLineBowStrings.com

or Call us at
513-259-3738
*_
Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lets see some more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would you have a pic of major silver and black and minor flame?


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Monday Morning Bump......Great day to order you some Prolines


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Going to take this back up, been awhile....


----------



## Phrogcrew (Jan 3, 2009)

KurtVL said:


> Joe
> 
> you didnt post pix of my sick A strings :dontknow:
> 
> ...


I would love to see this color scheme!!!


----------



## proliner1 (May 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## proliner1 (May 30, 2010)

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Shout out to ProLine BowStrings Pro-Staff for 2010 so far...


Logan Wilde Wins Iowa Pro-Am

Logan Wilde Wins Arizona cup

Logan Wilde Wins Texas shoot out

Keith Trail Wins Texas ASA Pro K-50

Keith Trail Wins Augusta, GA Pro K-50

Logan Wilde & Keith Trail Win Team event and set new record, Arizona Cup

Logan Wilde & Keith Trail Win Team event, Redding CA 

Here is what our staff has done over all for 2010

5 WINS

9 TOP 3

2 Team Event WINS

National Team event RECORD

2 Gold Medals in Junior World Championship

And the most recent at the Gold Cup

Silver-Cody Thompson

Keith Trail- 5th place


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

All of Logan Wilde's wins this year, he was using our Streak-Freak Line!! 
Same with Dee Wilde!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Keep this in view so everyone can see how great our Streak-Freak Line looks!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks!

Bunch of the sale orders already sent out... and literally everything before the sale of course

Keep the orders rolling in!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*yeip*

Just keeping these in view!

Streak-Freaks are done only by ProLine Bowstrings!! 

Many may try to replicate, but I promise our technique can't be replicated... a lot of testing went into this line of strings.. we have some of the most advanced testing facilities possible, all to ensure the absolute highest quality set of strings that we can build..

Thank you

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## proliner1 (May 30, 2010)

visit www.prolinebowstrings.com today and order up some awesome strings that will give you a long time of hassle free shooting....


----------



## proliner1 (May 30, 2010)

keeping proline where it belongs. at the top-


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 and place your order today for a set of hassle free strings that wear like iron and look simply amazing


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

up again


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order up some strings by calling .513-259-3738 . or visit the website www.prolinebowstrings.com.. 
__________________


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 . or visit the website www.prolinebowstrings.com to order your strings.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent strings here folks ! Order some today and experience some prolines you won't be dissapointed


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for proline strings. they simply cant be beat.:thumbs_up


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

*ProLine* said:


>


please pm a price for a set of these colors for a D340 60-70 pound bow.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

inline6power said:


> please pm a price for a set of these colors for a D340 60-70 pound bow.


call 513-259-3738 miss amanda will answer your questions for you.:thumbs_up . or visit the website www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

to the top for prolinebowstrings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I just love the way these strings look! Great stuff Joe :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 and get your proline string set for only 75.00 a set .:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> call 513-259-3738 and get your proline string set for only 75.00 a set .:thumbs_up


I definitely think the streak freaks will be on my list very shortly. :teeth:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I will have some of these sweet strings coming soon


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Well I will have some of these sweet strings coming soon


dont forget to show us some pics dustin when you get a chance..:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh you know I will :wink: I will love showing off this new color combo.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

cool looking strings, but I do not see them on the website


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am sure if you call Joe with an order and tell him you would like the streak freaks he will get you taken care of.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> I am sure if you call Joe with an order and tell him you would like the streak freaks he will get you taken care of.


that he will. 513 259 3738 is the number to call and get your strings for 75.00 . trust me when i say it will be the best 75.00 you ever spent..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> that he will. 513 259 3738 is the number to call and get your strings for 75.00 . trust me when i say it will be the best 75.00 you ever spent..


Yep Joe is definitely a stand up guy and he is GOOD at what he does


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Back up for proline strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

The genetix will soon have some streaks going on


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

make your bow happy  with some new proline strings....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 and get your proline string set for only 75.00 a set


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order your proline strings today.. you will love em.:shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Plenty of time to get your bow outfitted with new strings before the season starts.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Get some of the best strings with some of the most unique this!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

this is the place you have been looking for if your in the market for new strings for your bow. you and your bow will be very happy with these strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> this is the place you have been looking for if your in the market for new strings for your bow. you and your bow will be very happy with these strings.


Well said! 

Order up some seasons are only days away!


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

Me Likey!!! I might have to bite the bullet and get some before the season starts!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

sethjamto said:


> Me Likey!!! I might have to bite the bullet and get some before the season starts!


Don't feel bad I had to as well :embara:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt for the best strings available anywhere..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

My strings will be here soon stay tuned for some good looking streak freaks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Pick up some proline strings your bow will thank you.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Get your proline strings ordered today why wait until its to late


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

good day to order some new prolines for your bow... :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

bump for some of the most unique strings out there.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings here folks dont hesitate to order a set. you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out these awesome strings, I have some streak freaks on the way.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

the streak freak strings sure are sharp looking


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> the streak freak strings sure are sharp looking



Maybe mix it up a tad and go string freaks with mt berry and silver


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

I ordered some today...


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Would like to see more pics :tongue:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

thespyhunter said:


> Would like to see more pics :tongue:



I would too! 

I have some coming as well so once I get them on you can believe I will have pictures up for ya. I think these are some of the coolest strings out there.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i am stuck on mt berry and silver so i am no help with pics...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well you can still post them but we will know what "crazy" color scheme your bow cooked up lol.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Well you can still post them but we will know what "crazy" color scheme your bow cooked up lol.


Wow I really need to learn to type lol.

What I was trying to say was, well can you post up a picture of them when they get in. I love to see what kind of crazy, or normal color schemes people come up with. :wink:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up again for some amazing strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoping to have my strings this weekend and should be able to post up some pictures.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

513-259-3738 is the # to call and order your prolines . you wont be dissapointed one bit..::thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

keeping proline in view.. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Get the best strings money can buy right here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out my favorite string that Joe makes.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

get your prolines ordered today season is coming for many of us. dont get caught with a bad string...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> get your prolines ordered today season is coming for many of us. dont get caught with a bad string...


Been there done that :thumbs_do Now I don't have to worry with my prolines!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolionebowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolionebowstrings.com


www.prolinebowstrings.com :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

To order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 you will love these strings!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for proline strings. they are amazing strings:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting proline back in view:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Hello everyone,

Just trying to visit all of our Threads, as I really have not been able to for the past couple weeks. We have been very busy and just trying to make sure I keep up on the orders 
Which we are definately staying up with them 

Thank you for all the continued support everyone!

513-259-3738 OR www.ProLineBowStrings.com

I WILL TRY MY HARDEST TO POST SOME PICS THIS COMING WEEK, HAVE QUITE A FEW Streak-Freaks on the wall going out tomorrow.. 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i cant wait to see them 







*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just trying to visit all of our Threads, as I really have not been able to for the past couple weeks. We have been very busy and just trying to make sure I keep up on the orders
> Which we are definately staying up with them
> ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of them. I have a set to get put on the NBA soon. 



*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just trying to visit all of our Threads, as I really have not been able to for the past couple weeks. We have been very busy and just trying to make sure I keep up on the orders
> Which we are definately staying up with them
> ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

show us your streak freaks dustin...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am hoping to put them on the bow tonight!  But they are awesome!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Morning bump for amazing strings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com to order yours today:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Order up guys these strings are awesome!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Bump for my favorite set of strings from proline!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

still waiting for some pics dustin..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the pics coming monday I strung the bow last night and timed the cams going to go get it dialed in at the range here in a few minutes. I forgot the camera's cord at work so I can't download the pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well here are the pics of my new strings at long last


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

good looking strings dustin


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Forrest I really really like them!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

to order your prolines call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

up for my favorite proline strings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings cant be beat.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

do what i did go to www.prolinebowstrings.com and enjoy some hassle free strings. these strings are simply amazing. 1000,s of shots on them now and no peep rotation, or string creep at all. thank you once again joe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Joe for an awesome string, I can tune it forget it and just shoot gotta love that :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

that is nice to be able to do.




05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks Joe for an awesome string, I can tune it forget it and just shoot gotta love that :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

to order your proline strings either call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I just set up my bow with 80 lb limbs and Joe these strings are great still no creep or rotation out of them. :thumbs_up. 80 lb bows are a lot harder on the strings so this is a little more impressive then it sounds :lol3:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting proline back where it belongs..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that these strings are the real deal. 

I had Joe build me a set of Prolines for my 70lb bow a few weeks back, I put them on and no issues all. Then I just swapped cams and 80lb limbs onto the bow this past friday and I never told him I was planning on doing this. I put them on and they flat out are awesome show no signs of wear and zero creep or peep rotation. Great job on these Joe, you made a believer out of me and I will be a customer for years to come. 

Thanks
Dustin


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i told you dustin proline strings cant be beat. keep up the good work joe.





05_sprcrw said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that these strings are the real deal.
> 
> I had Joe build me a set of Prolines for my 70lb bow a few weeks back, I put them on and no issues all. Then I just swapped cams and 80lb limbs onto the bow this past friday and I never told him I was planning on doing this. I put them on and they flat out are awesome show no signs of wear and zero creep or peep rotation. Great job on these Joe, you made a believer out of me and I will be a customer for years to come.
> 
> ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for the only strings on my bows for years to come :thumbs_up Joe.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order today by visiting prolinebowstrings.com or calling 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will answer all your questions and take your order.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Bringing the best back up to the top where it belongs


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets put proline bowstrings back up where it belongs.:thumbs_up


----------



## Foxrod5.0 (Sep 3, 2010)

Do the fruity looking strings shoot better, or are they just for attention seekers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Just because they look good, doesn't mean that they are not a quality string. While strings have become a "fashion statement" they still serve a purpose and you will notice a difference in going from a stock bow string to a good custom string, or going from a custom string to another custom string if the makers quality was not as good. 

Joe's strings are second to none, he uses a quality proven string material. He pre stretches and serves under tension to all but eliminate string creep and peep rotation which is huge if you are going to shoot a tubeless peep. Also if you have harsh cams on your bow they tend to be rough on serving and cause separation which will greatly reduce the life of a string or cable. I have not had separation or creep issues on my 80lb bow. 

But as far as colors are concerned no one color does not shoot better then another it is all about personal preference and what you like.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Just because they look good, doesn't mean that they are not a quality string. While strings have become a "fashion statement" they still serve a purpose and you will notice a difference in going from a stock bow string to a good custom string, or going from a custom string to another custom string if the makers quality was not as good.
> 
> Joe's strings are second to none, he uses a quality proven string material. He pre stretches and serves under tension to all but eliminate string creep and peep rotation which is huge if you are going to shoot a tubeless peep. Also if you have harsh cams on your bow they tend to be rough on serving and cause separation which will greatly reduce the life of a string or cable. I have not had separation or creep issues on my 80lb bow.
> 
> But as far as colors are concerned no one color does not shoot better then another it is all about personal preference and what you like.


well said dustin.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great set of strings


----------



## Foxrod5.0 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for setting me straight. Alot has changed since I last shot 13 yrs. ago. Peep Creep is definately a problem for me. I know that rubber tube has got to be causing all kinds of noise.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Foxrod5.0 said:


> Thanks for setting me straight. Alot has changed since I last shot 13 yrs. ago. Peep Creep is definately a problem for me. I know that rubber tube has got to be causing all kinds of noise.


Yep and if that tube lets go it could hit you in the eye, I know I don't like that thought.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for awesome strings and my favorite kind gotta love them streak freaks.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting dustins favorite proline string back up..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

You can say that again


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets keep proline at the top where it belongs. visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> lets keep proline at the top where it belongs. visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738.


Yeip :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks joe for yet some more awesome strings. your the man.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

i think they look pretty awesome


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

smile:lets order some prolines today . i hate to see joe get a break from building strings....:smile:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting # 1 back to the top


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move these great strings back to the top


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order your prolines today do not delay. you will be thankful you did.
visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Amelia got her strings in last night I got them put on a few things I need to tweak and then we will get some pictures taken. :thumbs_up Thanks again


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

hay if you are still doing samples. what about a spec pink/white with the pink being the dominate color.by the way i think that these are some really flashy good looking strings and cant wait to see a sample 

thanks

Aaron


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for proline strings... see you all in a week headed to my camp hope to have some good pics to post when i get home..
dont forget you can order by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck Forrest I hope you put the smack down on one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings that Joe offers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move my favorite strings back up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for Proline call Miss Amanda for great help and to order your strings.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets put the best back up.. call 513-259-3738 and order your prolines today


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for great strings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513 -259-3738 to order your prolines today. you will be amazed in the performance of these strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep give them a call and order you a set of strings. It will easily be the best call you make today.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

7 days of rain and when the moment of truth came my proline strings came thru for me just as i knew they would....
thanks again joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great shooting.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call today and get yourself some prolines. youll love em
513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings great guy great service , what more can you ask for


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings. If you want to get a set of your own just give them a call 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for some top quality strings ? look no further than prolinebowstrings.com.website is getting a facelift but you can order over the phone by calling 513-259-3738 miss amanda will help you with all your questions you may have. 75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables that will give you no hassles at all..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> looking for some top quality strings ? look no further than prolinebowstrings.com.website is getting a facelift but you can order over the phone by calling 513-259-3738 miss amanda will help you with all your questions you may have. 75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables that will give you no hassles at all..


Can't ask for much more then that can you :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for the best strings you can get .


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Call 513 259 3738 and miss Amanda will help you get set up with some of the greatest strings ever made.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings can not be beat, call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will get you all setup....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> proline bowstrings can not be beat, call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will get you all setup....


Yes she will! Great group of people over there at Proline!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move these back into the light. Joe makes the best string I have shot to date. Give them a call you will be happy you did. 513.259.3738

Dustin


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

come on folks lets order some prolines today, tell miss amanda forrest sent you...
call 513-259-3738 to order yours ....you wont be dissapointed ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I will second that they are some great strings for a great price.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

best string i have ever shot too....




05_sprcrw said:


> Lets move these back into the light. Joe makes the best string I have shot to date. Give them a call you will be happy you did. 513.259.3738
> 
> Dustin


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Give Joe and Miss Amanda a call today and get some very good strings coming your way. 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets order some proline strings today, i hate to see Joe getting a break.
513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

get your prolines today 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> get your prolines today 513-259-3738


Your bow will thank you  

Seriously though these are great strings.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Proline strings is now looking for a few good people to help represent his great products. P.m. Proline here on A.T. For a chance to be a part of it


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Proline strings is now looking for a few good people to help represent his great products. P.m. Proline here on A.T. For a chance to be a part of it


Yep the few lucky people that Joe picks will absolutely have a great gig. These strings are truly one of a kind!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets keep the orders rolling in. call 513-259-3738 and get yours today your bow will thank you


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Call 513 259 3738 to get some of the most problem free strings you can get.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings great guy great service . i have a set i put on my bow last year and still look like new. peep has yet to move and string has not stretched one bit. rock solid and these strings have countless shots on them


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> great strings great guy great service . i have a set i put on my bow last year and still look like new. peep has yet to move and string has not stretched one bit. rock solid and these strings have countless shots on them


x1 

I have shot my bow beyond heavily lately and with them being drug into the woods they still look new.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

website will be back up soon in the meantime you can call 513-259-3738 to order your strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up for Proline


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets get the orders rolling in . and if your interested in being a supporter of proline P.M. PROLINE for more info.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

still looking for proline supporting staff members, if interested p.m. PROLINE here on A.T.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck everyone, shoot a big one!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

if you want quality and exceptional service , look no further than PROLINE BOWSTRINGS. call 513-259-3738 to order yours today . website will be back up and running soon.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Get the best threads on the market for your bow...give PROLINE BOWSTRINGS a call today!* Call 513-259-3738 *to order yours today!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you like to shoot bow and not worry about string creep or serving seperation give Proline a call @ 513-259-3738. Check out some of Joes threads and see his quality work and crazy color combos...theres lots of pics


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Joe,awesome looking strings..When is the website going to be up??


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Quality is awesome, service is fantastic, and the selection of styles and color combos is amazing. PROLINE SIMPLY CAN'T BE BEAT.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

*ProLine* said:


>


awesome looking rig


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Uncle Fen said:


> Joe,awesome looking strings..When is the website going to be up??


I am really trying to get it going! 

I'm not that great with the computer stuff... But I want it to be perfect. Our website before the construction was sort of generic.

When it goes back up, it will be impressive.
I will be sure to announce it is back up when I do 

Thank you

Joe 
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Belt said:


> awesome looking rig


Thank you!

It was a great project, turned out great. Customer was extremely excited 

Thank you again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Gotta love the streak freaks!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move Proline strings Streak Freaks back up because they are my favorite.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings is still looking for a few more supporting staff members . p.m. proline here on a.t. for more info.
heres the link to the thread.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1334921


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Call Proline for a set of trouble free stings and cables 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Call 513 259 3738 and get your bow the best strings out there, you can thank me later


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order yourself some of Dustins favorite strings by calling 513-259-3738 and ask for some streak freaks


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Great strings, make the call if you want the best strings on the planet. Call 513-259-3738 and place your order...your bow will be happy you did!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt for the best in the business!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> order yourself some of Dustins favorite strings by calling 513-259-3738 and ask for some streak freaks


:amen: that is a fact they do look good! 

When are we going to get pictures of your new set up Forrest? I thought you said you mixed it up from your normal mt berry and silver?


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> :amen: that is a fact they do look good!
> 
> When are we going to get pictures of your new set up Forrest? I thought you said you mixed it up from your normal mt berry and silver?


I used to love that combo and have had it 2 other times on different bows. Im thinking maybe dark brown and yellow with yellow servings for my next set. Lots to choose from thats for sure!! Keep up the great work Proline!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> :amen: that is a fact they do look good!
> 
> When are we going to get pictures of your new set up Forrest? I thought you said you mixed it up from your normal mt berry and silver?


between work and hunting and everything else i cant seem to find time to get the darn bow setup


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going up!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

those looking for a top notch string and cable set with top notch customer service call 513-259-3738 and order some proline bowstrings


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Want some awesome threads for your bow? Well give my friends at PROLINE BOWSTRINGS a call 513-259-3738! Your bow will be glad you did.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for building a great string Joe......Proline rocks!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> between work and hunting and everything else i cant seem to find time to get the darn bow setup


I know how that goes! Can't wait to see what you came up with though.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> I know how that goes! Can't wait to see what you came up with though.


going to try and get it set up this weekend , i hope anyway.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going ttt for the freaks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting dustins favorite strings back up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Keep the orders coming.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going back up for a great group of people. Keep it up guys!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

excellent strings excellent service top notch all the way around. you cant go wrong with proline bowstrings. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get yours... YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt for the freaks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> excellent strings excellent service top notch all the way around. you cant go wrong with proline bowstrings. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get yours... YEIP!


I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

trust me when i say , that these strings are by the far the BEST strings i have ever used in my life. i have tried several A.T .string makers and NONE that i have tried are close to the quality of these strings. no more shoot and then twist this twist that untwist this untwist that just to get the peep back in place where it was the day before.axle to axle stays dead on , timing stays dead on brace height stays dead on. peep never rotates at all. now thats good strings.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and orderr or ask any questions you may have about these top notch strings from a top notch group of folks.. 
thanks again Joe for making such a great product.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*YEIP!* Back up top for the best bowstrings...*PROLINE*!


----------



## 77highboy (Aug 7, 2010)

Order yours TODAY while they are on sale. 

I will post pics of my streak-freak in a few days.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

going up!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for the Sale Joe is having at Proline $55 for a set is a limited time offer and the biggest steal of the year for these strings :thumbs_up


----------



## dswelch2002 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a Monster 7.0 and would like to have something in the same color line as the "eyes" on the Monster Logo. What do you have? Send me some pics please?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

These Streaks are cool looking. I got a vision of black major, silver minor with silver servings....hmmmmmmm

Can you make a matching LimbDriver cord in a Streak too????


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> These Streaks are cool looking. I got a vision of black major, silver minor with silver servings....hmmmmmmm
> 
> Can you make a matching LimbDriver cord in a Streak too????


That would be sweet! I am liking where your going with that.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

awesome pricing on all proline strings including dustins favorite...
55.00 a set tyd


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> awesome pricing on all proline strings including dustins favorite...
> 55.00 a set tyd


It doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like I need to make a phone call to Joe.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings are on sale now for a limited time . 55.00 a set . this wont last forever so hurry up and get yours at this low low price while you can. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get your order in and any questions you may have answered...
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Looks like I need to make a phone call to Joe.


If you do order that set up please post pictures.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get your freaks for only $55 a set!!! They are awesome!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for prolinebowstrings.
YEIP!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

needs more streak freak string pics


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the freaks!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

joes strings are amazing ... i have put a great deal of his strings on bows and never had a string that had any peep rotation right from the first shot.. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Order your set today 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> joes strings are amazing ... i have put a great deal of his strings on bows and never had a string that had any peep rotation right from the first shot..
> YEIP!


Yep I don't even think peep rotation is in Joe's vocab because I know his strings don't know what it is.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i dont think so either dustin, i have yet to see one that did at all.




05_sprcrw said:


> Yep I don't even think peep rotation is in Joe's vocab because I know his strings don't know what it is.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt for the streak freaks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> i dont think so either dustin, i have yet to see one that did at all.


Yep its nice knowing that when you draw back everything will be just like the shot before with zero issues.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

get your orders in before the sale ends. at 55.00 a set it wont last forever.
YEIP!


----------



## 77highboy (Aug 7, 2010)

Love my streak-freak strings... Get yours now while they are on sale.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> get your orders in before the sale ends. at 55.00 a set it wont last forever.
> YEIP!


I don't think BCY could produce enough product for Joe to keep supplying them at this price.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sale ends the 19th of this month so get your orders in before it ends..
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> sale ends the 19th of this month so get your orders in before it ends..
> YEIP!


Not to far away!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Back up top before the sale ends......


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting proline back in view.
YEIP!


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going up^^^


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

only 7 days left on the sale!!! Call 513 259 3738 to order your proline's for $55 before they go back up to $75.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings are on sale for 55.00 a set but only until the 19th so get your orders in. no peep rotation no creep no issues at all. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours ..
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

bump it up for the freaks out there


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up not to many more days left on this sale!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get your freaks before the sale ends!!!


----------



## usbpgator (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried to go to your website to check out all the color options, but it isn't working. Thought you would like to know.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

usbpgator said:


> I tried to go to your website to check out all the color options, but it isn't working. Thought you would like to know.


They are in the middle of redoing the website. 

You can see Joe's color selection here on the bcy fibers webpage:
http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Bowstring colors 6-09 B.jpg


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting proline back in the spotlight. awesome strings awesome service. and they are on sale until the 19th... 55.00 a set


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going back up for the best!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Only 3 days left on this sale don't miss out at $55 strings or you will kick yourself later for not doing it. Call 513 259 3738 and order today.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Proline bowstings rock:guitarist2:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Early morning bump!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

2 days left on the sale! Call 513 259 3738 and get yours today.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

you can call 513-259-3738 to order your strings..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting the best strings i have ever seen back in the spotlight. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> putting the best strings i have ever seen back in the spotlight.
> YEIP!


They are awesome!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get your freaks while the sale lasts. 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Call 513 259 3738, ask for Miss Amanda and place your order for these streak freaks you can thank me later. :thumbs_up Only one more day after today for the sale price of $55 after that they go back up to $75.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Come on take advantage of this sale you wont regret it!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Last day of the sale.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

moving dustins favorite strings back up.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the look of the freaks!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets put these freaks back up front in the freak show, by far the best looking string Joe makes in my opinion :thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I ordered a set friday for my Elite Z-28 then I saw this skull. This is Logo is sweet!!


*ProLine* said:


> This has not been up in awhile...
> Keep it in everyones eyes!!!!!
> 
> STREAK-Freaks!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Arrowhunter said:


> I ordered a set friday for my Elite Z-28 then I saw this skull. This is Logo is sweet!!


That is cool!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings here folks. proline is having the internet service fixed and will be back up and running soon. so in the meantime joe will be using his phone to access the internet. if you sent a pm and dont hear from him please call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you ...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Back ttt for Proline!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up and don't forget Proline's computers are down for the week so its best to call 513 259 3738 if you have any questions or would like to place an order.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ordered mine today. I got black and yellow with yellow servings. I think that will look good


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Morning bump for the best!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving the best back to where it belongs on top!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Afternoon bump


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 and order your strings today.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

black friday sale starts midnight tonight and runs until midnight tomorrow night. 45.00 a set any color shipped to your door. call 513-259-3738 after midnight tonight . just leave a message for them and they will contact you. 
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> black friday sale starts midnight tonight and runs until midnight tomorrow night. 45.00 a set any color shipped to your door. call 513-259-3738 after midnight tonight . just leave a message for them and they will contact you.
> YEIP


ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

BLACK FRIDAY SLAE ONLY LASTS UNTIL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. check out this thread for further info.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1362150
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Putting Joe and crew back on top!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

gotta love my proline strings
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets order a new set of strings for your bow or maybe you have a friend that could use a new set for his bow they make a perfect christmas gift for the archer... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

up up and away 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Morning guys and gals


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for the best bowstring i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today
YEIP


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

+1 Joe makes a quality string that can't be beat! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables for your bow . they are the best i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today your bow will thank you.
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT for the evening crew


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> 75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables for your bow . they are the best i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today your bow will thank you.
> YEIP


I will second that, never will I put another string on my bow from anyone other then Proline. I have just had too many good things happen (or for better words not happen) with these strings to ever consider trading.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

good day to order some new strings for your bow. regardless the brand type or harness static or floating yoke any color all end served with halo in a variety of colors ,all for 75.00 shipped to you no matter where you live. zero peep rotation little to no shoot in time. and wear like a steel cable.
call 513-259-3738 and order yours today.
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bringing Proline back ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> good day to order some new strings for your bow. regardless the brand type or harness static or floating yoke any color all end served with halo in a variety of colors ,all for 75.00 shipped to you no matter where you live. zero peep rotation little to no shoot in time. and wear like a steel cable.
> call 513-259-3738 and order yours today.
> YEIP


Its cheap insurance/peace of mind to know that everytime you draw that bow back your peep will be exactly where it is supposed to :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Call and order your freaks today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving my absolute favorite strings back up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings make the perfect gift for christmas for the archer. call 513-259-3738 to order 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt for the night crowd


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

Liked my first 2 sets that much I thought I'd try the Streak-Freaks for my new Red Fusion Alpha Burner - Mtn Berry with a Neutral streak & Mtn Berry with a Yellow streak.

Can't wait to see how they look.

Rod


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Rocket Rod said:


> Liked my first 2 sets that much I thought I'd try the Streak-Freaks for my new Red Fusion Alpha Burner - Mtn Berry with a Neutral streak & Mtn Berry with a Yellow streak.
> 
> Can't wait to see how they look.
> 
> Rod


Sounds awesome, I know that the streak freaks are my favorite :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rocket Rod said:


> Liked my first 2 sets that much I thought I'd try the Streak-Freaks for my new Red Fusion Alpha Burner - Mtn Berry with a Neutral streak & Mtn Berry with a Yellow streak.
> 
> Can't wait to see how they look.
> 
> Rod


I have thought of that color combo before mt berry with neutral and thought it would look amazing. Maybe next time for me


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets order some PROLINE STRINGS.. its a good day to order them up.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

Joe,

You have a PM.

Rod


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite set of Prolines.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

to order the only strings that will ever be on any of my bows call 513-259-3738.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings are rock solid strings that will give you problem free shooting everytime.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order your strings . they also make a excellent christmas gift .. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Evening bump for Proline


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving the only strings ever going on my bows again back up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Gotta love the freaks!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

keep the orders coming in . proline is now about back to their regular 5-7 day turn around time. black friday sale swamped joe with string orders but he loves being buried in strings. 
513-259-3738
YEIP


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Call 513 259 3738 and get some great stockings stuffers that are sure to please.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting my favorite strings back up.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yeip!* *Call 513-259-3738* and order a set of new *PROLINE BOWSTRINGS* for your bow today. Your bow will be so excited on Christmas morning when it sees what you got for it!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

going up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

joe is pretty much caught up with all orders and is now back to his regulatr 5-7 day turn around time. its not to late to order them for christmas.call 513-259-3738 
YEIP!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

will be placing another order soon joe as my string was cut by a " new " red eye peep.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Call to get your Proline bowstrings @ 513-259-3738


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Man I want a set of these. Wish I had not missed the last couple of good sales. 

Already know what color combo I want to order.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Man I want a set of these. Wish I had not missed the last couple of good sales.
> 
> Already know what color combo I want to order.


I am sure Joe will have another sale at some point, but you won't be disappointed even if you pay full price for them they are well worth it.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings are amazing if you order some for your bow you wont be dissapointed 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets put my favorite Proline strings back up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for the best bowstrings on the planet. rock solid never move. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> back up for the best bowstrings on the planet. rock solid never move. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours...


I will second that


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> I will second that


I will third that!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

up up and away for proline bowstrings
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets put the best back on top, there are a lot of good string makers out there but there is only 1 Proline Bow strings that will be on my bow.


----------



## mtjk (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it just me... I can't get the proline web site to work.. Tried several days and nothing...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

mtjk said:


> Is it just me... I can't get the proline web site to work.. Tried several days and nothing...


No its not just you, Joe is in the middle of updating it :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Im sure its gonna be great when hes finished.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get your Prolines today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

you can see reviews and add your own on www.archeryreview.net under strings and cables.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> you can see reviews and add your own on www.archeryreview.net under strings and cables.


Yep I use that for a lot of different archery products


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check out my favorite proline


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dustins favorite proline string set right here... 
sure are sharp


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> dustins favorite proline string set right here...
> sure are sharp


You know that is the truth! :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have a great Christmas


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

happy holidays to all
YEIP!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

My Streak Freaks!!


View attachment 960856
View attachment 960857
View attachment 960858
View attachment 960859


----------



## Jsadams (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome looking


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, if you are wondering what to spend all that Christmas cash on and your bow needs strings consider Proline. :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.
YEIP!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite Proline threads


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

moving it back up
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Back ttt for Proline


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

shoot the best shoot proline bowstrings. your bow will love you for doing so...
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> My Streak Freaks!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 960856
> ...


Now thats what I am talking about :jam:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order some proline strings to bring in the new year right... 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

to the top...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

If your planning on ordering some strings give Proline a look. I have had these on my bow for over 6 months now and they still look as good as the day I purchased them. I have no doubt that they will last over 1 year or longer.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets order up some strings... proline strings are amazing . you wont be dissapointed one bit...
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite set of strings!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

These are very very sharp strings!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dustins favorite strings right here. sure are sharp looking.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting dustins favorite proline string back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> putting dustins favorite proline string back up


From the first time I saw these strings I just knew they were my favorite


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

streak freaks are the same price as all the other string sets. 75.00 shipped


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeip!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting it back up..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets put my favorite strings that Joe offers back up.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

outstanding strings here order them up today...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting proline back in the spotlight.
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Up for the night...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Proline wait is approx 2 weeks you could call Miss Amanda and get a more accurate time and order before your leagues start up. 513-259 3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move up my favorite strings!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order up ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

great strings great people great prices don't think you can go wrong with a combo like that.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings great price great service why go anywhere else.. order up today by calling 513-259-3738 if no answer leave a message and they will call you back asap
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving my favorite strings back to the top.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

all i can say is joe knows bows and he knows strings... order up while the small sale is still going on. ends on the 26th. only 60.00 a set tyd


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving what I consider the best looking string out there up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

one more day before the sale is over. 60.00 a full set shipped... call 513-259-3738 to order.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Give Joe a call today you will be happy you did. 513 259 3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings that are offered any where, the streak freaks are just plain sexy


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Call 513 259 3738 and order your strings today


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting dustins favorite strings back in the spotlight..
yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out these strings by far my favorite string anyone out there makes.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order your prolines today do not delay... your bow will thank you for doing so. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours from......


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......



Hope your staying warm Joe, save that cell phone battery for something more important, we will be waiting patiently to hear back from you.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

update !! expected power outage length will be 3-4 days so if anyone has a pm. or a email they have sent and have not heard from joe yet hang tight as he is still without power... thanks 
forrest


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets keep it up so people know Joe may be with out power for 3 more days.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
thanks again for your patience on this.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
> thanks again for your patience on this.


I hope Joe gets back up and running soon its gotta be cold there.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

This thread belongs in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases or Classifieds..not General. You do make AWESOME strings, but if every string maker on AT had 3 constantly bumped threads in the General section it would be a nightmare. 

Thank you for being a supporting sponsor!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

power is on and proline is back to normal . i am sure his pm. box is overflowing so be patient and he will get in touch with you .. again you can always call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you out....
you can also pm me or 05 sprcrw right here and we may be able to help you out... thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeip back up for my favorite strings :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting the best back in view..
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite string combo offered by anyone out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets see some pics of Joe's work everyone likes to show them off


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

need strings ? call 513-259-3738 to order your prolines ... 
YEIP!


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Clicked on your link in your sig, but it says 

If you are the owner of this web site you have not uploaded (or incorrectly uploaded) your web site. For information on uploading your web site using FTP client software or web design software, click here for FTP Upload Information.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Clicked on your link in your sig, but it says
> 
> If you are the owner of this web site you have not uploaded (or incorrectly uploaded) your web site. For information on uploading your web site using FTP client software or web design software, click here for FTP Upload Information.


Joe is in the middle of rebuilding his website so it is down. If you call them directly they can handle any questions you have. 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

place your proline string order today, do not delay your bow will thank you and you will wish you had tried proline sooner... 513-259-3738 to order and website is coming back soon....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for Proline


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Any pics of black and red? Looking for something for the new MR6.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

mathewshootr said:


> Any pics of black and red? Looking for something for the new MR6.


I have been thinking about that combo, and black and bronze I think that would look sharp as well. Right now I have blue and it is awesome.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

mathewshootr said:


> Any pics of black and red? Looking for something for the new MR6.


right here bud second post
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869808


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> right here bud second post
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869808


Guess that's what I get for just scrolling through for pics...lol. Those are sweet and will be ordering once I get back home.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

any pics of streak freaks of mostly red with a streak of black and mostly black with a streak of red. I was thinking cables mostly black and streak of red and then string of mostly red with a streak of black for my black carbon element I have on order.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

bump for proline


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

bigpuddin43 said:


> any pics of streak freaks of mostly red with a streak of black and mostly black with a streak of red. I was thinking cables mostly black and streak of red and then string of mostly red with a streak of black for my black carbon element I have on order.


I know Joe has posted some up in this thread I will check later on for you, they are sharp looking and I think that would be a great looking setup.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> I know Joe has posted some up in this thread I will check later on for you, they are sharp looking and I think that would be a great looking setup.


dustin knows his streak freaks... hes a big fan of them...


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

I looked through and didnt see any or any close up pics anyways.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

bigpuddin43 said:


> I looked through and didnt see any or any close up pics anyways.


Well then I will ask Joe if he has some, I am sure that someone has asked for them.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

would also like to see 
major flame 
minor black
or 
major black 
minor flame


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bow 800.00 , arrows 100.00 sights 100.00 rest 100.00 proline bowstrings priceless..... order your proline strings today by calling 513-259-3738 80.00 a full set any color/s. end served in halo .. zero peep rotation no creep no serving seperation. 
YEIP!


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

If you need to make some samples of the flame and black I will most likely buy them if you make them mostly black with a streak of flame for the cables and mostly flame with a streak of black in astro or trophy for my black carbon element. I think they will look awesome just not positive yet.


----------



## DrJeepStr (Dec 27, 2009)

bigpuddin43 said:


> If you need to make some samples of the flame and black I will most likely buy them if you make them mostly black with a streak of flame for the cables and mostly flame with a streak of black in astro or trophy for my black carbon element. I think they will look awesome just not positive yet.


I'd like to see those color combos also...got an orange Hoyt Contender Elite on it's way...those colors would be SHARP!!!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Up for some awesome looking strings...


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for Proline I spoke with Joe the other day and he was extremely busy guys.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for Proline I spoke with Joe the other day and he was extremely busy guys.


Joe is almost always swamped with orders due to the fact his strings are very popular. o5 sprcrw and my self will be glad to help you with any questions you may have.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Back up...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Joe is almost always swamped with orders due to the fact his strings are very popular. o5 sprcrw and my self will be glad to help you with any questions you may have.


I sure will be more then happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Your web page is not up yet?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

htb said:


> Your web page is not up yet?


nope not yet working on it..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> nope not yet working on it..


Yea Joe is having a hard time finding a time to finish it up, as busy as he is.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


Yep its a great thread first 2 pages are full of nothing but pics!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

here is a color chart to choose from


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

Got my flame and black in today now I just have to get my bow in to put them on and I will post up pics they are flame and black and look awesome.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Back up for some awesome strings...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move my favorite Proline strings back up


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Back up for the night..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

513 259 2728 a very simple call to improve your bow


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Just put my streaks on with no adjustments at all..Spot on the specs.. Pics to come...Thanks Joe..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet what color combo did you go with?


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

I went with Sunset orange streaked with Black.. Pics dont give them justice ..Here are some..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

very very good looking combo sets that Athens off perfectly. I know what you mean it is really hard to catch the beauty of these strings in a photo and they never do it justice.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings Joe offers.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dont be this guy order your Proline strings today.....


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Back up for some STREAKS...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt. place your order today by calling 513-259-3738. 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Joe you made these so well with so many good color combos I may have to be ordering some more soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move this some of my favorites hands down back up top.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at these streak freaks some of my favorite strings out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite strings that Joe offers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at some of my favorite strings out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move these Streak Freaks back up its been a couple weeks.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ill be ordering some steaks pretty soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

You will love them I know I do.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at these one of my favorite Proline Product.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

The freaks are where its at!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sale ends tomorrow so get in on it!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I know theres people out there that have there strings on the bow from the sale. What do ya think?


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at the freaks my favorite strings made by any company out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Move these awesome looking strings back up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for my favorite proline offerings


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Get u some Streaks..


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Give Amanda at Proline a call to get your strings today 513 259 3738.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have a great day!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Order your Prolines today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check these out some of my favorite strings ever.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

take a look at my favorite strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check out the streak freaks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for one of my favorite offerings from Joe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

take a look at these awesome strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

take a look at these awesome strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite offerings from Proline.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT for Streak Freaks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for my favorite offering from Proline.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Putting my favorite string maker back on top!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at these freaks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets see some more streak freaks I need some ideas for my new bow coming.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at these freaks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone else have some new streak freaks?


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

I would love to see a set with, mojor color being flo green and black, and minor colour being white.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

302jarvis said:


> I would love to see a set with, mojor color being flo green and black, and minor colour being white.


That should be a sweet hope someone has it to show.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for my favorite type of proline offerings.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to see a sample of:

Major Black/Minor Red

Major Silver/Major Black/Minor Red

Major Speckle Silver/Major Speckle Red/Minor Black

Major Black Double Streaked with Red and Silver

I want to decide what color I want for my Matrix.

Thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well they are in but not on and rather then keep you in the dark I will show the colors I am hoping to get them on over christmas. 

Bronze, with a red and yellow streak the pictures do not do these justice they are fantastic looking.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Would love to see a sample of a color of strings I am considering for my newly acquired PSE HF7 with the target orange colored riser which is a hard orange to match perfectly with any orange string material offerings. I was thinking double streaks. Major black w/ black & white speckled streak and a sunset orange streak? Any thoughts or would a sample pic be possible? If I can decide on a color this would be my 4th set of Prolines


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

It should be a good looking color combo


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

They are fantastic looking. One of the best color combos ive seen!!!


05_sprcrw said:


> well they are in but not on and rather then keep you in the dark i will show the colors i am hoping to get them on over christmas.
> 
> Bronze, with a red and yellow streak the pictures do not do these justice they are fantastic looking.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, did anyone get Proline strings or give them?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

mathews xt 600 said:


> They are fantastic looking. One of the best color combos ive seen!!!


I am very happy with how they turned out. I would have never guessed they look so good together but they sure do. I am hoping this following weekend to get them on the bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else have some streak freak pics they want to share?


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

We have been building a TON of Streak-Freaks!!! Gotta be some pics..

Streak-Freaks is a unique twist on strings, owned by ProLine BowStrings, exclusive to ProLine BowStrings. We have had an amazing response to our line up!

Thank you everyone for the support

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> We have been building a TON of Streak-Freaks!!! Gotta be some pics..
> 
> Streak-Freaks is a unique twist on strings, owned by ProLine BowStrings, exclusive to ProLine BowStrings. We have had an amazing response to our line up!
> 
> ...


Sweet hopefully some will be willing to share their color combo ideas!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Come on guys lets see the pics.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

my next set will be a set of streak freaks ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

will be listing available colors in the new materials soon..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> my next set will be a set of streak freaks ..


What you going to go with?


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Got my new ones for my black/skulls AlienX, XS2 material, black major, flo-green and silver streaks, clear servings
I'm gonna try to get them fitted this weekend. 
If I get chance I'll post a pic of the strings tonight.

Kev


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Here we go.:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Those look great :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

EnglishKev said:


> Here we go.:thumbs_up
> 
> Kev


looking good kev... 
we are supplying strings clear in england how awesome is that!!!!


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

Streak Freak Flo Purple+Flo Green+ Flame for my daughter, She can't wait to shoot this strings.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for sharing looking good .. lets see some more!!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

EnglishKev said:


> Here we go.:thumbs_up
> 
> Kev


I really like these strings,exactly what I am looking for but I can`t seem to find any pricing for the streak freaks anywhere,not even on the website!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Livetohunt said:


> I really like these strings,exactly what I am looking for but I can`t seem to find any pricing for the streak freaks anywhere,not even on the website!


streak freaks are the same money as as all other strings. 80.00 shipped


----------



## gruen99sg (May 7, 2009)

I got some coming looking forward to it!!!!

Steve Gruenwald
www.stevearcheryarrows.com
815-830-2191


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

EnglishKev said:


> Got my new ones for my black/skulls AlienX, XS2 material, black major, flo-green and silver streaks, clear servings
> I'm gonna try to get them fitted this weekend.
> If I get chance I'll post a pic of the strings tonight.
> 
> Kev


Got them fitted today, they look great on the bow.
Can't wait to shoot them.
If they go the same as the XS2 set on one of my other Aliens, shoot in time will be nil:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Those look fantastic :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline is retaking staff applications! joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. so heres the scoop.. please send me your apps directly to MY p.m. box. i will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. we apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
thanks 
forrest


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is my new set of XS2 material. Black w/Flo. Orange & Bronze streaks. The Bronze does brighten up in the sun and looks nice with the Flo. Orange. Just go them put on so I can't offer much of a review yet. The build quality is once again top notch. Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

fowl_natured said:


> Here is my new set of XS2 material. Black w/Flo. Orange & Bronze streaks. The Bronze does brighten up in the sun and looks nice with the Flo. Orange. Just go them put on so I can't offer much of a review yet. The build quality is once again top notch. Thanks




Those look fantastic great combo.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

my bad guys multi tasking and messed up on the dates... how about feb 3rd for the deadline... will announce new staff by the 5th of feb...
thanks


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry if the pic isn't that good. Flo orange with black and silver.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet looking strings guys!!! Keep the pics comming....**YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> Sweet looking strings guys!!! Keep the pics comming....**YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


x 2


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Monster, Great looking strings man..really like the color choice!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)

bowhunter819 said:


> Monster, Great looking strings man..really like the color choice!!!


Thanks. And I've put around 200 shots on them and virtually no peep rotation. Very good strings!!!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Man those strings are Sweet!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for new strings wondering who to order from? well give proline a call and let miss amanda assist you in ordering a set of proline strings. if your not happy with your string set your next set is on me..... its a win win situation


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

wow nice lookin strings. i really like the silver with the green streak.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Get you order in before 3d season!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

problem is i just got new strings from a friend of mine that makes strings. out of curiosity how much is a hybrid cam set??


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

commander 318 said:


> problem is i just got new strings from a friend of mine that makes strings. out of curiosity how much is a hybrid cam set??


all string sets are 80.00 shipped anywhere in the world!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt for the best!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

TTT for awesome strings!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I have had the streak freaks on my brothers Rytera for awhile and they were on my hoyt katera. Awesome strings, great look and quality


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for my favorite offering from Proline.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT for the freaks out there.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Might have to put a set of them on my Alpha Elite


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a set of streaks on my 34. They r sweet. Color is sunset orange stripped with black. Best looking strings I have seen. Get yourself a set.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Just ordered 3 sets of strings (2 of which are "Freaks")...based on these pictures, I made a great choice...can't wait to get them onto my MR rigs...and my wife's Jewel is going to look great with the Hot Pink and Black combo...I'll post pics after I get them installed if anyone is interested. Brdy...


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Streak-freak strings!!! Ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Post Up some Pics Of Those STREET FREAKS!!! They Are Really SWEET!!! YEIP!!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Back up for some sweet strings. Theses things are awesome.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

did you know proline strings has their own group here on a.t? in your home page below your friends you will see join groups.. you can join us there . 
here is the link directly to the page. not sure if you can join this way or not .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

will do...and bump


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Uppppppp


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

do you do streak freaks with the new xs2 material?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

24hrsparkey said:


> do you do streak freaks with the new xs2 material?


yeip


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

staff slots are filling up quickly.... if you want a cahnce get me your apps before i run out of spots... thanks again and happy shooting.........
reezen11


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dont be like this guy ... order your proline bowstrings today... 513-259-3738


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

who wants to help the ole reez pic some colors for his first streak freak string?


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> who wants to help the ole reez pic some colors for his first streak freak string?


What color is the Bow?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, What color is the bow and next maybe you all can help me pick some out for the New Hoyt Vector 32 I won! **YEIP!!**


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome looking strings! Freakishly awesome!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite string maker!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..beat me to it!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Order up!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bowhunter819 said:


> What color is the Bow?


lost camo!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great set of strings!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

TTT for a Great string maker !!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe some Streak-Freaks in Flame and Black would look good it or Streak-Freak Blue and Neon Green. What ever color you decide you can not beat PROLINE for Quality and Cutomer Service! **YEIP!!**


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

it will probably end up being. my usual mt berry and silver with clear servings of course... lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> it will probably end up being. my usual mt berry and silver with clear servings of course... lol


Nothing wrong with a good ol' stand by :thumbs_up Plus it is a good looking combo.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot the best! Shoot Proline!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

xs2 color chart is coming soon hopefully have it posted tonight..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet can't wait to see what other colors are available.


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

What Ricky said for colors... 



Ricky 2feathers said:


> Maybe some Streak-Freaks in Flame and Black would look good it or Streak-Freak Blue and Neon Green. What ever color you decide you can not beat PROLINE for Quality and Cutomer Service! **YEIP!!**


Can't wait to see the new colors!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep, Lots of colors for the XS2 Material Strings coming up to choose from! Some Great Quality Strings and Great customer care 2nd to none!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

anyone of the proline staff any good with computers? i need help getting the xs2 color chart in some sort of form that i can post...thanks


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

So you mean something like this except the XS2 Colors?


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt.. shoot the best! Shoot Proline!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> lost camo!!!


Black & Brown with a few strands of white running through it!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot the best...shoot Proline!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Got to have me some New Proline XS2 Material Strings and Cables! With lots of colors to choose from and great quality you can not go wrong with PROLINE!! Shane Gillispie says; "The most important components on your bow are Strings and Cables. Thats why I choose PROLINE! ". Why not give them a try?? Order some today! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Keeping Proline At The TOP!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ricky 2feathers is working on the color chart for me.. will be up in the threads soon.. thanks rick!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To be the best you have to shoot the best!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im calling and getting 2 sets of XS2 tomorrow.. well techinally today being as it 12:46am.. Gotta love these bass ackwards 3rd shift hours!! TTT


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for the Proline morning crowd


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Will have that XS2 Color Chart up this evening for all to see! Come back and check them out! That new XS2 Material is one tough customer and now with all the colors to choose from and great Customer Service, it makes PROLINE the only real choice! Get the Best, dont settle for less! PROLINE!! :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets See Some Street Freaks On Those Bows AT"ERS Post Up Your Pics!!! **YEIP!!**:wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Call Proline today to get some awesome strings ordered for a great price!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

once you have tried the rest try the best.. try proline bowstrings. if you are not 100% happy with your string i will buy you your next set ! its a win win situation..


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

reezen11 said:


> once you have tried the rest try the best.. try proline bowstrings. if you are not 100% happy with your string i will buy you your next set ! its a win win situation..


There you go... The proof is in the string... Bump for awsome strings....


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great set of strings!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Proline!!!:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot the best! Shoot Proline


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is the New XS2 Color Chart!! Lots of great choices for a Great Quality Bow String. Get yours Today!! 513-259-3738!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for the new color chart!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

You ever have one of those days, when you get up everything just feels right?? Thats what it feels like when you put a set of Proline Strings and Cables on your bow! It brings confidence and with confidence you just shoot better! Try some and you will agree with me! PROLINE!! 513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Back Up For Some Awsome Strings!!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To The Top!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Choose Proline and you are choosing the Best!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Proline strings is awesome!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back up for the best!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Not Only do you get great Quality Bow Strings and Cables when you Choose Prolines. You get so many different color choices. Top that off with a great Warranty and you can not go wrong! Get you Some!! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Not Only do you get great Quality Bow Strings and Cables when you Choose Prolines. You get so many different color choices. Top that off with a great Warranty and you can not go wrong! Get you Some!! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


Yeip!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Just picked up my New Hoyt Vector 32 I won and will be ordering new Proline Streak Freaks for it Monday!! Can not wait to get them changed out!! Will not shoot any bow of mine without Proline Strings on them from now on!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Before work Bump!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great string bump


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

When it comes to my bows I only want the best on them. I never skimp on them! Thats why I choose Proline Strings and Cables on my bows! PROLINE!! GET YOU SOME!! 513-259-3738!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Proline!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys those are fantastic looking! I will keep this in mind. My old string is not very old but it is getting some fray bunnies in a few spots.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Martin_Shooter1 said:


> Hey guys those are fantastic looking! I will keep this in mind. My old string is not very old but it is getting some fray bunnies in a few spots.


just give a call when your ready..


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Be a Freak order the Streak Freaks today for your bow!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for a great string maker


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

would like to see more pics !


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Where Quality can't be beat! PROLINE!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Check out the streak freaks, Will have some orange and black color pics coming soon


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great guy who happens to build great strings


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

TTT for ProLine strings


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

got my red, silver, and black streak freaks in earlier this week. fast shipping and the strings look great. this is my first set of proline ever, always had winners choice. will give a review after i get them put on my new vendetta dc.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

bowstretch said:


> got my red, silver, and black streak freaks in earlier this week. fast shipping and the strings look great. this is my first set of proline ever, always had winners choice. will give a review after i get them put on my new vendetta dc.


Great! Sounds like a great color choice and should look great on your bow! You will love them! I used winners choice for awhile and I do say that Prolines have them by a couple of threads and the Customer Service is 2nd to none!! Send us some pics along with the review!!:thumbs_up


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are my Black/White Streak Freaks!! I love em!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Those Black and White Streak Freaks sure look great woodyw333!! Nice looking setup! How do those Streak Freaks perform?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

RICKY 2FEATHERS and myself are working on getting a little color chart together for those to see different color combinations twisted together. it will be awhile before we can get it all together but we will have one soon.... it should make choosing colors a little easier for folks... 
YEIP!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ok folks i am going to sweeten the deal a little bit here.. the next person to order a string set from proline in red and whatever other color will receive a new out of the package red 3/16" titan peep. all you have to do is send me your paypal receipt showing you ordered them...


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

That's a sweet deal


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Every little bit helps! I know that I like to get added things for free when I buy things! Here is your chance to get some Great Proline Strings and a Free Red peep to go along with it!!:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Man sweet deal...Guys jump on this offer...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

peep is gone . i knew a red string order would be coming ..


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice strings and nice bow!



woodyw333 said:


> Here are my Black/White Streak Freaks!! I love em!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats to the winner of the Red Titan peep!:thumbs_up You can also be a winner, when you put a set of prolines on your bow!! Really, if you have never tried a set of Proline Strings and cables on your bow, you a missing out on the best performance enhancement for your bow! Try some for yourself and you will agree! 513-259-3738!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for my favorite offerings from Proline.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Get you some Proline Streak Freaks with a great color combo to match your setup! Why not get one of the best Strings made up today for your bow? GET YOU SOME!! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

how far with the colour combo chart. Will make it much easier to choose, especially for us with out any imagination


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

pbusanga said:


> how far with the colour combo chart. Will make it much easier to choose, especially for us with out any imagination


We are working on it and hope to get it done before long! Is there any color combo you would like to see? Just let me know and will try to get that for you! :thumbs_up


----------



## Lcg1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Got my streak freaks on my bow and my daughters. Mine are Brown primary with Red and Flo Green streak and Brown serving on Z7X and hers are Turquoise with Black and Flo Green streak and clear serving on a Passion. Hers turned out so well I wish I would have gone with the clear serving.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Both look Great!! How are your bows performing after getting them on? Give us a short review of them please!:thumbs_up


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> We are working on it and hope to get it done before long! Is there any color combo you would like to see? Just let me know and will try to get that for you! :thumbs_up


Major: Black
Minor: Metallic Bronze
Edged with Flame red


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

pbusanga said:


> Major: Black
> Minor: Metallic Bronze
> Edged with Flame red


Give me a few days and will try and get those color strings together for you!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lcg, great looking strings man! I like the colors on both them


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

*ProLine* said:


>


what color combo is used here? thanks!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe the bottom Strings are Blue and black and black/Blue servings. The top look like the Flourecsent Yellow and black and black serving. The 2nd set looks like Teal and black with black serving.:thumbs_up


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

Not being familiar with Proline strings and cables, if I wanted to restring my 2007 Bowtech Equalizer LH with Proline strings, would you recommend the custom strings or the String Freaks? I'm not clear on the difference.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Give me a few days and will try and get those color strings together for you!


thanks


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

txgolfer45 said:


> Not being familiar with Proline strings and cables, if I wanted to restring my 2007 Bowtech Equalizer LH with Proline strings, would you recommend the custom strings or the String Freaks? I'm not clear on the difference.


Hello, Thanks for the question! We have several diferent String types and Materials available to choose from. You can get the Streak Freaks in the New XS2 Material or 8190 material or 452x material. The Streak Freaks are a three Color Combo you can choose, where the other Custom Strings are a two Color Combo you can choose! I would suggest for your bow the XS2 Material Strings, because of the Supperior Quality of that Material compared to the 452X. The XS2 Material Strings are available in the Streak Freaks (3 color Combo) or a two color Combo Custom String. Hope that helps and answers some of your questions about them. If you have any questions also, you can call Amanda @ 513-259-3738 or ask some more questions and I will be glad to answer them for you! Thank You!


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is a brand new set of STREAK FREAKS in Xs2 (Flo. Green w/ White Streaks)! The Flo. Green in the Xs2 is the brightest I've seen in all the materials. Look great, Work Great!!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome!! Sweet looking setup you got there Spott Hogg!! I just ordered some Cranberry and Flourecsent Green in the XS2 material for my Vector 32! Great Looks, Great Performance and thats what I like in my Strings!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone got any streak freaks on a Blue Alpha Elite?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

a new color chart is in the works!!!! should be able to give you pretty much any color combo going ... still working on it but hopefully very soon !!!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Doesn't get any better than streak freaks


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just ordered my new bow..Should be placing a order shortly..


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Great Shooter6687! What bow did you order and have you picked out a color/Colors of your Proline Strings yet?:thumbs_up


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Does anyone have photos of a set of Blue and white or blue and silver streak freaks?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cables are streak freak string is normal even twist










Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

GREAT!! Here is what is going on my Vector 32 tomorrow! Just got them in today! XS2 Material in Cranberry and Flourecsent Green!!


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

which strek freak strings would proline recommend for Elite Hunter..xs2 ,8190 or 452x


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

~Spot-Hogg-1~ said:


> Here is a brand new set of STREAK FREAKS in Xs2 (Flo. Green w/ White Streaks)! The Flo. Green in the Xs2 is the brightest I've seen in all the materials. Look great, Work Great!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1301406
> ...


those Flo Green Prolines look sweeet!!!


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Very Sharp.................


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

pbusanga said:


> which strek freak strings would proline recommend for Elite Hunter..xs2 ,8190 or 452x


I would go with the XS2 Material or 8190, Both are a very tough and Strong String material. Will out perform the 452x. Holds up very well with your high performance bow! I went with the XS2 for my Vector 32, I use for hunting and 3D! The XS2 Material is a refined and tweaked 8190 material. You will love them! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i should be able to give anyone a idea of color combos.. color chart seems to be ok not the greatest but it will help give you a idea what the colors together will look like


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Strings look awesome guys.. I will be placing a order sometime this week...


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't wait to get my strings in. ordered last week and already inpatient lol


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the orders! I know you will love them like I do! They are one Awesome String!! Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> i should be able to give anyone a idea of color combos.. color chart seems to be ok not the greatest but it will help give you a idea what the colors together will look like


Major: Balck
Minor: Metallic Bronze
Edging: Flame red

can you show me this combo ???


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have been ordering the streaks for the last couple years now and love them..Will be putting another order in next week.. Cant wait...


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Just finished my buddy's PSE Mojo.
Major blue, minor red with clear end servings and red centre serving in Xs2.
He saw the strings in the packet when they arrived, but hasn't seen them on the bow yet.
They really come to life now they have been installed:thumbs_up
He's going to be buzzing tomorrow morning when he gets it back.

Kev


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bumping for the Proline crew


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Englishkev those strings look great...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

pbusanga said:


> Major: Balck
> Minor: Metallic Bronze
> Edging: Flame red
> 
> can you show me this combo ???


i regret to inform you that the color chart i was working on is not going to work at all.. i can not get the colors to come out clear enough to tell what the colors even are... i will continue to try and get a custom color chart up but in the meantime we will continue to use the show off your proline strings thread for colors... again sorry about this but i have not give up yet....


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Great Shooter6687! What bow did you order and have you picked out a color/Colors of your Proline Strings yet?:thumbs_up


Sorry Rick i missed the post.. I ordered a 2012 Athens Recluse ,have not picked colors yet wanted to get the bow in my hands then pick a color combo.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Great Looking Strings Englishkev, He should be realy happy with those!! Very Sharp!! Shooter6687 lets us know when you get it in and we can help pick out a color set for you! I was thinking Pink with a Green Speckle!! LOL Keep us up on what you decide!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

English, man that string combo is SWEET!!! Looks really good


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

shoot the best shoot proline strings!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

When you shoot the Best, You do not have to worry about the rest!! With Proline, I have no worries!! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

No doubt about it! The last thing you want to worry about when you're drawing down on that big buck or that 12 ring is your peep rotating and messing up your shot. Been there! With ProLine it's no longer an issue.



Ricky 2feathers said:


> When you shoot the Best, You do not have to worry about the rest!! With Proline, I have no worries!! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i am working on getting a computer generated color chart going so you can twist colors together and see what it looks like..
waiting for a response from the gentleman who is working on the chart for me... hopefully we can have one made very soon...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks reezen11, If you are looking for the best, Why consider anything less? Get you some Prolines and never have to worry about the rest!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking for a three Color Combo String?? Proline offers the Streak Freaks in the 8190 and XS2 Material strings! Order you some Today and have them in 3-5 days in most cases!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Ordered mine friday, cant wait!! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

here is a bcy color chart and a xs2 chart.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order yourself some new threads from proline today you will thank me and your bow will thank you..


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

3d season and Turkey Season is apon us and Hunting season is coming!! Order your self some Prolines!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

It is never to early to get your bow ready for this coming deer season and if Turkey hunting them there is no time like the present to order you some new Quality Strings from Proline!! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

anyone else have any streaks they want to show us?


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome strings, awesome customer care and short build time...all at a great price!!! What more could you ask for!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Be a freak order your Streak Freaks today!,


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite offerings from Proline.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Got my Freak on! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Great Looking Proline Streak Freaks, Bowfisher! Order you some Today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

FREAKY! In a good way! 



bowfisher said:


> Got my Freak on! :thumbs_up


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice looking strings!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Gotta love the freaks


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep, Great Strings from Proline you can count on, each and every time!! Order you some today and get the confidence that you need to have with your bow and Strings!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company.
Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.

Streak Freaks are the perfect option looking for something different.
www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I used to fight with my Peep Sight on just about every String I had on my bows. I then tried a set of Proline Strings and Cables and never have to worry about that again. If that was the only reason I use them that would be good enough, but that is not the case. No String Seperation and my bow is easy and stays in tune much longer with Proline's on them! They also out last my old winners choice strings by double the amount of shoots. So if you want a string you can count on and last a long time, get you some Proline Strings and Cables and you will not be disappointed!! :thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine. You want something that is catching to the eye, and not seen anywhere else, go with Streak Freaks, only from ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

If your looking for a Great String at a reasonable price, take a look and order a set of Proline Strings and Cables! Why Proline and not any of the others? Because after 40+ years of shooting and hunting with bows, I have used a lot of different strings and cables on a lot of my bows and found Proline Strings and Cables just a step above the others. I do not worry about my strings anymore! No Peep Sight twist or serving seperation. My bows stay in tune a lot longer and tune a lot faster. Simply, Proline are the best I have used so far!! Try some today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for quality strings? looking for a reputable maker? looking for a trouble free transaction? looking for a string that wont keep you heading back to the press to get things back in spec? then give proline bowstrings a call. miss amnada will be glad to help you place a order and answer any questions you may have.. 513-259-3738 is the number to call for hassle free quality strings..


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get your freaks ordered today


----------



## KillerVega (Jun 4, 2008)

I Ordered up some XS2 Streaks. Amanda was great with the customer service and I had my String when she said I would. I ordered Flo green with a Royal blue Streak and flo green serving. I installed them last night and they look great! Install was standard and easily adjusted into Spec. I did my initial tune and had a Bullet hole on the first shot and I picked up 2 fps over My old strings. Very happy so far.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.
Streak Freaks, very distinct and very consistent.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Proline bow strings and cables are a great Quality built set that you can count on! Try a set today and find out for yourself! They are built to specs for your bow and setup is Fast and Easy! No peep twist and your bow will stay in tune a lot longer than using stock strings or most custom strings! Try you a set of PROLINES today!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

those ordering fro ProLine BowStrings please be sure to specify floating or staic yoke. also if speed nocks are wanted they are a additional 5.00 and also need to be specified.:thumbs_up
thanks for your support.
forrest


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going up for the best stringmaker on the planet!!! How's that feel anyway??? LOL


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Going up for the best stringmaker on the planet!!! How's that feel anyway??? LOL




^^^Isn't this what Joe posted on his other thread that he wants done away with??


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is another funky combo from my brain


----------



## BelgianArcher (Feb 1, 2013)

had some email traffic with Amanda today, my next bowstrings will be streak freak for next outdoor season (FITA).

i went through all these pages, but still a little question

you don't have a picture with main: Blue en streak Black? or main: Blue streak black with with outline? (hoping  )


----------

